# Modifier with 81003 and go477



## marynichols79 (Oct 24, 2016)

If we are doing a Drug Screen and a Urine dip with a possible UTI or other Urine issues, Is there a modifier that can be used showing they are totally separate.   We have used 59 and 91 and both were denied.   thank you for any help...


----------



## jrclark1987@yahoo.com (Oct 25, 2016)

This may help you. We were running into denials as well. I found this article and have appended mod 25 on the E/M's and it has been paying so far. http://www.medicarepaymentandreimbursement.com/2016/08/cpt-codes-81001-81002-81003-and-81025.html


----------



## jkyles@decisionhealth.com (Nov 5, 2016)

59 would be the correct modifier (91 means the exact same test was performed), but some payers interpret the definition of the G codes to mean NO interpretive tests are allowed, ever. It may work to submit an appeal explaining in detail the patient's symptoms etc that made the separate UTI necessary.


----------

